

Wall Street Thinks Facebook Will Grow 29 Times Faster Than Apple - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/wall-street-thinks-facebook-will-grow-29-times-faster-than-apple/

======
jfb
What we have here is the "rational markets" analogy falling over. The sum of a
bignum of irrational decisions does not, _pace_ Friedman, necessarily converge
on a rational one.

~~~
npguy
Funny thing is, we are talking (hundreds of) billions of dollars here.

~~~
jfb
There's probably a policy lesson in there.

